# Spent some time in hibernation



## HendryRawlins (May 30, 2019)

Happy to be apart of the community. Took some time off for injury and now looking to begin training once again, looking forward to adding some valuable knowledge to the forum.

HR


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## brazey (May 30, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 30, 2019)

Welcome to IMF.  Let me know if you have any questions or need help with anything.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2019)

HendryRawlins said:


> Happy to be apart of the community. Took some time off for injury and now looking to begin training once again, looking forward to adding some valuable knowledge to the forum.
> 
> HR



Welcome!


----------



## Gibbs1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Welcome to IMF!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (Jun 1, 2019)

Glad to see you back.

Making IMF great again


----------



## REHH (Jun 2, 2019)

Injuries are tough... I know all about it unfortunately.


----------



## Gibbs1 (Jun 2, 2019)

REHH said:


> Injuries are toug I know all about it unfortunately h..... I know all about it unfortunately.


I'm right there with you but going through it now. Scoliosis, degenerative disk disease, and a herniated disk. I'm laid up right now waiting to see if I go into surgery. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Jun 2, 2019)

Gibbs1 said:


> I'm right there with you but going through it now. Scoliosis, degenerative disk disease, and a herniated disk. I'm laid up right now waiting to see if I go into surgery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




Good luck with that.


----------

